# Outlook 2003 läuft im Word-Editor, wenn ich eine Mail erstelle???



## maxx2003 (6. Mai 2005)

*Outlook 2003 läuft im Word-Editor, wenn ich eine Mail erstelle???*

Sers.

Ich weiß zwar net, wie das passieren konnte, aber nun ist der Word-Editor aktiviert und ich kann daher keine Mails mit Anhang erstellen.  

Sonst war der E-Mail Nachrichten Editor im blauen Stil, d.h. ich konnte unter neu verschiedene Optionen wählen, darunter auch E-Mail mit Anhang.

Wo muss ich was umstellen, damit alles wieder normal läuft?  

THX

Greetz


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Outlook 2003 läuft im Word-Editor, wenn ich eine Mail erstelle???*

Extras -> Optionen -> E-Mail Format
Dort dann
"E-Mail mit MS Word 2003 bearbeiten" deaktivieren.
Allerdings kann ich Anhänge auch bei Word einfügen.


----------



## maxx2003 (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Outlook 2003 läuft im Word-Editor, wenn ich eine Mail erstelle???*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.05.2005 22:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Extras -> Optionen -> E-Mail Format
> Dort dann
> "E-Mail mit MS Word 2003 bearbeiten" deaktivieren.
> Allerdings kann ich Anhänge auch bei Word einfügen.


Klappt net.

Fehlermeldung:
Sie haben M$ Word als Mail-Editor festgelegt, Word ist jedoch nicht verfügbar, nicht installiert oder in der gleichen Version wie Outlook vorhanden. Es wird statt dessen der Oulook+Editor verwendet.   

Ich verstehe das net, Word und der Rest ist Office 2003 und das lief doch die letzten 6 Monate auch, warum jetzt net mehr?  
Ich muss meine Bewerbungen verschicken und das mit Anhang.
Schön das M$ mir so eine dämliche Fehlermeldung ausgibt, wenn man Outlook mal wirklich braucht.  

Hab schon alles deinstalliert und neu installiert, aber ohne Erfolg.

Hast du noch einen Vorschlag?

THX


----------



## Connor (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Outlook 2003 läuft im Word-Editor, wenn ich eine Mail erstelle???*

normalerweise sollte des wie Nali es gesagt hat funktionieren.
wenn du Office komplett deinstallierst, dann schmeiss danach mal die zugehörigen Registry-Einträge und Ordner unter deinem Profil weg, bevor du neu installierst.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Outlook 2003 läuft im Word-Editor, wenn ich eine Mail erstelle???*



			
				maxx2003 am 07.05.2005 00:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 06.05.2005 22:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Läßt sich Word bei dir Probeloslos starten?
Bevor du dich ansonsten mit dem Problem beschäftigst verschick die Mail doch erst mal. Auch mit dem "08/15" Edtior für Mails kann man Anhänge an Mails packen. (Einfach auf Einfügen -> Datei).


----------



## maxx2003 (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Outlook 2003 läuft im Word-Editor, wenn ich eine Mail erstelle???*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 07.05.2005 07:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Läßt sich Word bei dir Probeloslos starten?
> Bevor du dich ansonsten mit dem Problem beschäftigst verschick die Mail doch erst mal. Auch mit dem "08/15" Edtior für Mails kann man Anhänge an Mails packen. (Einfach auf Einfügen -> Datei).


Word startet ohne Probleme.
Ich habe mich entschlossen, das System neu zu installieren, da auch einige Dienste, wie der Windows Installer, sich net automatisch aktiviert, wenn was installiert wird.
Ich denke das liegt am Registry Cleaner. Es sind einige wichtige Einträge weg und die kann ich auch net manuell wiederherstellen.

Ich bedanke mich trotzdem bei dir für deine Hilfe, auch wenn es net geklappt hatte.


----------



## Sardaykin (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Outlook 2003 läuft im Word-Editor, wenn ich eine Mail erstelle???*



			
				maxx2003 am 07.05.2005 00:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du noch einen Vorschlag?



ein vernünftiges mailprogramm


----------



## maxx2003 (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Outlook 2003 läuft im Word-Editor, wenn ich eine Mail erstelle???*



			
				Sardaykin am 07.05.2005 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> maxx2003 am 07.05.2005 00:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, das Programm ist  
Es lag nur an diesem Registry Cleaner.
Hab jetzt alles wieder neu drauf und so läuft es auch.  
Wie ich schon sagte, lag diesmal nicht am M$ Outlook 2003.


----------

